# Solved: Win 7 MS .Net Framework v.2.0.50727_X64



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is the TSG SysInfo:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3574 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 68498 MB, Free - 38986 MB; D: Total - 30215 MB, Free - 28875 MB; E: Total - 5775 MB, Free - 5721 MB; F: Total - 7002 MB, Free - 1581 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc. , 0HH807, , ..CN1374067H0048.
Antivirus: None

When I type "services.msc" in the Search programs and files, I scroll down and see:

Microsoft .Net Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64 Disabled Local System (Did not disable this)
Microsoft .Net Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86 Disabled Local System (Did not disable this)
Microsoft .Net Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64 Automatic (Delayed Start) (Did set to Delayed)
Microsoft .Net Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86 Automatic (Delayed Start) (Did set to Delayed)

From what I understand the .Net acts like a kind of virtual machine for programming languages
When I go to "Uninstall or change a program"" I see Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
I set .NET v4 to Delayed start but did not disable .NET v2

Question is, do I need .NET v2.0 (since MS disabled it) and if not, can it be removed without causing problems with my OS ?

Thanks for your time !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click each of those Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN entries to open their properties window.

Change the startup type to "Manual", then click Apply - OK.

Restart the computer.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pcuser1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------

